# Airtel BB conection settings need?



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Guys  how r u i came back in my favrt Forum.i had been using Tata walky for two years but i moved to Airtel BB but i'm not able to connect internet through Airtel BB.ok well  i want to help from u guys .My Airtel BB ip lis is 

192.168.1.22
Default Gateway:-      192.168.1.1
Preferred DNS Server:-202.56.215.54
Alternate DNS Server:-202.56.215.55

I'm waiting 4 yr reply guys.


----------



## anand1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Call the Customer Care, 121


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 21, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> Hi Guys  how r u i came back in my favrt Forum.i had been using Tata walky for two years but i moved to Airtel BB but i'm not able to connect internet through Airtel BB.ok well  i want to help from u guys .My Airtel BB ip lis is
> 
> 192.168.1.22
> Default Gateway:-      192.168.1.1
> ...


what OS u are using?? ..and wht problem u are facing??


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^abey...this is open source!windows mana hai 

@learner:
ur using router dialer,i think.also if ur using always on connection as adsl or cable internet,this is easy!just use ur distro's network configuration tool and choose 192.168.1.1 as default gateway and those 2 DNS servers.
now just restart network.
if ur using fedora/suse/mandriva/pclinos etc.then open a terminal as root or use "su"  command and give root password to get a "#" root terminal.now run

```
/etc/init.d/network restart
```
if you are using debian based distro like Debian or Ubuntu,mepis,knoppix etc.then:

```
/etc/init.d/networking restart
```
 and try pinging from terminal for connectivity or via browser


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 21, 2007)

ohh noo sorry 4 not mention  modem details guys see my avatar for os ,well I'm using Fedora Core 6 nd BB modem is ADSl.i am trying yr advice Praka123

Nd anand Airtel is not supporting to linux .well u have not idea then not reply.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^I hope ur using pppoe for connection(ie,via lancard) usb support is unstable and *not* available for gnu/linux at the moment.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 21, 2007)

yes,i'm using pppoe.just i've restarted Computer in linux nd only i've type url in browser nd worked.thanks praka123 i've done through yr help.


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 21, 2007)

^ more over .. I just change the setting to automatically get the DNS setting and It still works fine man. 

also .. I just tried the Bridge/Dialer mode .. its even better bcoz now  can download the rapidshare files more efficiently.


----------

